# Looking for Gladesmen In Texas



## IBJKC (Feb 21, 2014)

I am looking for a gladesmen in Texas, Also would like to take a trip in one if someone close to Aransas Pass has one. I have a skiff already but am looking for a second boat.

Thanks


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

Good luck! Next time I go to Rockport I will look you up anyways. It's nice to meet local fishermen.


----------

